# Do people still use C++ now?



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

just wondering what type of program nowaday still use the c++ language, Thanks.


----------



## MattBro (Nov 11, 2006)

Every commercial-grade piece of software is typically written in C++. All popular operating system's (ex; Windows, Linux, Unix, ect..) are all C or C++. 99.9% of all games are also written in it.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

C/C++ Are still the norm, making up a large market, the rest is Java or some others...


----------



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

I agree. Having stepped into the programming world within the last 5 years C/C++ is still very heavily used.

I was educated on Java. Java is a safe and easily portable language... however it is slow. C/C++ are not as portable (need different compilers) but they scream compared to Java.

Many embedded projects for things such as Telecommunications and/or the government live off of C/C++ or a similar language.

My philosophy has been the same since learning how to program. If you can grasp the good concepts of object oriented languages, then you can program in ANY language. It is just a matter of learning the syntax... which is why we have Internet sources and tutorials.

Again, just my 2 cents, but there you have it.


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

C and C++ are verry widely used at this point in time. C# is starting to come into the light a little more as it is faster to develop with it. I know my sister is a network administrator at Millicron and she said all of there programmers use C# for there programing. Now with that beeing said i have just completed my third and final class on C# and i agree that it is good for making buisness applications, but it is also verry restricted. I myself like to make art programms and C# does not support multiple layer transparencys, it is harder to shoot your self in the foot with C# as it does not allow multiple inhearitance so it has its pros and cons, I personaly wan't to learn Java, but to each there own


----------



## MattBro (Nov 11, 2006)

Learn assembly, and all the other languages fall into place


----------

